# garmin 440s with bluechart g2 vision card



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

thinking about buying this unit. was wondering if anyone has used this on lake erie. if so, your thoughts on its funtions. thanks for any responces


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the 536 and it has been a great unit. I need to upgrade my software version (free) to get my bluechart g2 vision card to work though so I can't give you any info on that.


----------

